# Great Planes PT-20 Build.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

With an OS .30 four stroke. Pics to come.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Never mind. This has to be the worst pile of junk kit I have ever tried to build. Bad enough to send Great Planes a 4 paragraph E Mail with my complaints.

ARGGGHH!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

What's wrong with it?h:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> What's wrong with it?h:


Looks like all the wood came from a Pretzel tree. lol

So far I'm missing a trailing edge which is milled. Be pretty hard to make one from stock Spruce.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

When I get home tonight I will look in my wood stash, I might have what you need. I have the ailerons from my TT40. they should work right? I know I used some of it on my FX50 rudder, but I think I probably have enough for the 20. What's the span again?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> When I get home tonight I will look in my wood stash, I might have what you need. I have the ailerons from my TT40. they should work right? I know I used some of it on my FX50 rudder, but I think I probably have enough for the 20. What's the span again?


Don't sweat it bro. I should of waited another week and got what I wanted rather than taking the cheap route.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If anybody likes sanding, this your kit! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Should be ready for cover this weekend.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Your actually making some serious progress there Biffy. That motor is awsome.


----------

